# IPTABLES error & help required!

## skype321

Hey i am new to the forums and totally new to Linux&Networking as well and so  i am facing a problem 

1st-I can't open port 

2nd-It gives module not found error.

Here are the images for you experts to understand it better

Error 1st-

http://i.imgur.com/sNczQcs.png

Error 2nd-

http://i.imgur.com/6J0Zlqe.png

----------

## szatox

Default kernel config is kind of... "minimalistic" in terms of iptables. Almost everything is disabled. This means, you have to fix it and recompile kernel before you can use more advanced functions stuffed there.

----------

## olek

A little research never ceases to help:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iptables#Kernel

----------

